# Looking for club or Lease for deer and Turkey in NE geogia



## lcarney (Mar 15, 2017)

I am looking for a club or lease in North Ga. It would be me and my 8 year old son and maybe my father in law. I dont shoot everything i see mostly a trophy hunter and enjoy seeing deer as much as I do shooting. Really just need somewhere to take my son to turkey, deer, and rabbit hunting. If anyone has any openings or knows any leases please email me Lcarney@conditionedairsystems.com or PM me
Thanks Lamar


----------



## lcarney (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyone know anywhere in North ga please reply


----------



## lcarney (Apr 15, 2017)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## lcarney (May 3, 2017)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## lcarney (May 14, 2017)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## lcarney (May 24, 2017)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## rance56 (May 31, 2017)

how big of a piece of property/budget


----------



## lcarney (Jun 13, 2017)

I looking for something around 100 to 300 acres but will entertain any offers.


----------



## lcarney (Jun 24, 2017)

*Bump*

Bump


----------



## revrandyf (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm not sure this qualifies as NE GA but you might take a look at Briar Creek Sportsman's Club - 15000+ acres of deer, hogs and turkeys.  They have a website (not fully up-to-date) but fairly current.


----------

